# FENCING Bob's Feed and Fertilizer Crossville Tennessee



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I just got off the phone with them. Someone was asking me on The Goat Spot about their fencing.

100' of 2" by 4" wire is priced like this.

4' 56.00

5' 63.00

6' 75.00

I was off on that thread thinking it was a 150' roll. 

They also sell


White Millet 50# $15.00

Black Oil Sunflower 50# $29.00

Yellow Peas 50# .30 cents a pound (I think they said they will make smaller quantities too)

Austrian Peas .75 cents a pound (I think they said they will make smaller quantities too)

Oats 50# 10.25


They have more stuff but I didn't get a chance to ask, hehe.

I'm trying to find places to buy stuff for less but still give back to a local business owner, lol.

They do not carry D.E but she has had people asking for it. She doesn't know where you can buy it. I wish I could find a place that carries it. :| I say call them and ask them to carry it so she will order some!! LOL


Hope this helps y'all!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah I had asked about the DE at one poiint too, and the didn't care it then either.

Is the fencing welded or woven? Woven is best for goats because the welded tends to break :/

Also, I have a really good feed mixture that I get made by the 500lbs. My friend Lisa, the one you met on Facebook  is in on our feed as well and gets it when we run out and bring our barrels in on the truck. It's a really great mix, can't recall everything that is in it, because there is so much, but it works great for our goats, and her goats. If you wanted to get a barrel or two, it's much cheaper then buying in bags. You just pay for your amount and a little gas money to get to your place.  If you want.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Is it all natural? Doesn't have to be organic. If you can locate the ingredient list I'd be really grateful! How much per barrel and how many pounds in a barrel?

I am not sure but I think it is probably welded wire. 

I think a road trip will be involved to buy the DE, LOL.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

LOL Uhhh, I'm not sure it's natural. I don't think so. :/ You can ask the people in the office at Bob's for the ingredients to Marla's Mix or Mountain J's mix. That's what we used to be called. I'm pretty sure its under Marla though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I need a roll of fencing...wanna email me some  I wish I lived closer, I just need about 100ft...I think a 60ft roll at Lowes is $100. I only need about that much really..


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL. I'd say shipped that 100' will end up costing 500.00 LOL. I didn't realize how cheap our stuff was around here. I can get a huge rolls of good hay for 20-21.00 the last time I looked. I searched LSN and found several people selling it for about that much. Some were cheaper.

I'll ask when we go there next--I'd say Hillis will be there today, the stinker! LOL Actually, I may call them, LOL.

If they're mixing it with their stock, I'd say it is probably pretty "natural" but not organic. I get confused with the terms now-a-days. LOL

Organic comes later, right now my ladies must dine on a dime! LOL


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I found some rocking fence at Farmtek. It is a $173 for 165 ft but it is electric woven fencing with posts and corners.

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplie...ontainment-ft1_electric_fencing;pg108071.html


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks!

That would be neat to have. I like electric fencing. Its too steep for me to order 3 rolls after you factor in shipping that'd be around nearly 600.00. Unless I added wrong, which I probably did, LOL.

I think we'll do the Bob's fencing for now. Unless we can find cheaper, lol.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I did cheapo welded wire. It is holding but it is taking a beating. But now that I have something up I can take my time and put up the electric mesh a little at a time. It is working out ok. Next I will try to get a grant for farm refurbishment and fix my barn.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

[email protected] Farm grants. How would I do that? LOL


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

At the Crossville Extension office in town, they pay you a certain amount of money back that you spent on cross-fencing.

They told us that we couldn't get help until we showed a profit on our farm in the first 3 years. Then we went back after we made that profit, and they weren't doing anymore. Meanies.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

They still aren't doing it I bet?  darn them! lol So much for free money hahaha.


----------

